# Anyone Plowing With A New Powerwagon?



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Found a great deal on an 06 Powerwagon and am thinking of jumping on it. I just wasn't sure if there are any issues of mounting a plow because of the Winch up front? I'm only going with a 8' Fisher but will probably run my 7.5' with wings until I find a good deal on an 8'er so the extra weight shouldn't be an issue.
This truck seems like the perfect plow truck- 4.56 gears, selectable lockers front and rear. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

dont all powerwagons have hemi's in them...

u better be makin good money just to put fuel in that thing


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Any 3/4 ton gasser is going to be horrible on gas and 4.56's aren't that steep of gears with todays trannys.


----------



## jdo150 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ive seen two of them around here with plows on them so i say go for it


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

That's going to be a no go unless you drop the winch.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

DaySpring Services;1009018 said:


> That's going to be a no go unless you drop the winch.


Can you explain why?

4:56 is rediculous. I have 4:10 and while it works great plowing, it's terrible on the highway. With the lightweight Hemi you should have no trouble holding the weight of the plow, even with the winch. Not sure how the winch mouts and how that would interfere with the plow mount. Maybe that's what the above poster meant?


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

I've researched it, the Weight of the winch with a plow is going to put you overweight on the front axle. Try searching it, it's been discussed here before.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't see it being overweight when you cinsider the cummins with plow would be heavier. This won't be used on the highway much, mostly through a very hilly area where the gears will actually help with both mileage and power. If you physically cannot mount the plow with the winch on I'd remove it for the winter.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

plowguy43;1008173 said:


> Found a great deal on an 06 Powerwagon and am thinking of jumping on it. I just wasn't sure if there are any issues of mounting a plow because of the Winch up front? I'm only going with a 8' Fisher but will probably run my 7.5' with wings until I find a good deal on an 8'er so the extra weight shouldn't be an issue.
> This truck seems like the perfect plow truck- 4.56 gears, selectable lockers front and rear. Thanks in advance.


well dodge's link to the powerwagon was broken but the ram 2500's can hold 850 lbs
http://www.dodge.com/bodybuilder/2006/docs/dr/rsi.pdf


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Do it, I don't see it being a problem.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Neither do I- unless you physically can't mount the pushplates without removing the winch. I'm hopefully going to go look at it this weekend.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I am sure there is a way around the winch if not take it out in November and put it back in April. Keep us posted and hopefully it is up to snuff for purchase.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

So..........?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing yet had to plow this weekend!


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Did you buy the truck? Keep us updated how it goes.


----------



## Rgory (Feb 24, 2005)

The gross vehicle weight ratings is under below 8800 pounds and therefore many plow manufacturers dont reccomend installing a plow. Couple that with the statement from Dodge's owners manual which states "no snowplow should be mounted to this vehicle" and I would begin to think about finding a different plow vehicle. If you did end up getting the power wagon you would definetly need to remove the winch before you mount up the plow. 

I went through all of this when I was looking at and eventually bought my 06 power wagon. It is one hell of a truck.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

You go look at it? I get excited for people to get new vehicles.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

What about mounting the winch on the rear?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well just an update- the truck sold or went to auction because its not on their site anymore.

I did find 2 more Ram's- both 2500's, HEMI, and both Patriot Blue! I just test drove one of them and really loved it- I can't believe the difference in this tranny between the two engines/trucks. It acts completely different with the HEMI in front of it compared to my 4.7. I'm going this Saturday to Mass to test drive the 2nd truck and hopefully come home with it. I'll post up afterwards!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Good luck. Are you looking at the one here at a dealer?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah they are all at dealers. Gotta trade my truck in.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

What dealer is it in Mass? .


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I looked at an 04 2500 at Gervais Ford in Ayer- is it anyones old truck? Maroon w/ silver tutone, plow setup on the truck including wiring. Has a cap and hide away strobes. Checking with my credit union tomorrow to see if I can seal the deal.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Not mine, but I have dealt with Gervais before. I actually live about 10 minutes from there and all the truck I wrench on at work get parts from there. Good place to shop.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

plowguy43;1027605 said:


> I looked at an 04 2500 at Gervais Ford in Ayer- is it anyones old truck? Maroon w/ silver tutone, plow setup on the truck including wiring. Has a cap and hide away strobes. Checking with my credit union tomorrow to see if I can seal the deal.


No pics but looks like a good price. Would you be getting a "new", new or swapping the 7'6" over?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah it was actually a real good experience so far over there. Best I've had so far. 
I'll be using my current plow and looking for an 8' blade or just adding wings.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well as an update- everything is approved and I'll probably be heading down tomorrow to pick up the truck if it gets through the shop/detailing today. I'll post pictures when I get it.


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

kudos to you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Congats! Can't wait to see some pics. Hopefully it didn't get washed away in all the flooding we've had around here.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be my luck- I call the dealer, "Is the truck detailed?" Dealer "Umm yeah, yeah its been washed inside and out and down the street" Me- "Down the street? WTF?" Dealer - "May I interest you in a 2010 Ford Supeduty?"


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some picture from my phone while at the dealer...


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Lose the cap FTW.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

When you are serious about a truck and looking for financing always get the salesperson do some paper work and leave a small deposit. With a $50 / 100 deposit it shows your interest and seals the deal. On the other hand it also gives you some time to think about your purchase and if need be the ability to back out of the deal is still there.

Sorry about loosing the truck. Myself get one which has never plowed before!!! Also look for aftermarket front end parts(grease fittings), this will save you lots of money in the future!!!

The good news is now you have the upperhand on the dealer. With the potential cash in your pocket you have the leverage to get the deal done fast and pricing to your favour!!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Daff- Thats pretty much exactly what I did with an F250 I was looking at first. I used the "I need to run this all by my wife first" so I went home, jumped on the net- looked for more deals, called my credit union and went fromt there.

The truck pictured is the truck I'm buying. Check is in my car right now and I'm heading down tomorrow to pick it up- things came up at work so I couldn't go today. Much better deal going through my credit union and they are offering a 6 month and 12 month checkup on my credit- if my score goes up, they are going to lower my rate automatically and not have to do a refinance.

Stick- I already have the cap in the local classifieds! hahaha my wife wants to keep it (in the garage) incase we go camping or whatever. I'm like- nah, I'd rather $300-$400 instead!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple L;1008175 said:


> u better be makin good money just to put fuel in that thing


So does that go to say, People who run Chevy Trucks aren't all that rich? LOL


----------



## rstan2010 (Nov 25, 2009)

plowguy43;1028907 said:


> Here are some picture from my phone while at the dealer...


What year is it? Millage? How much did you give for it?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks good. It's funny to see local pics on here. That car warsh across the street is where I get my trucks done in the winter.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I thought the picks are the ones of the truck the dealer sold from under you. Any how you will love the Cummins ..... Watch out for slop in the front ends and run the vin at your local dealer to see what has been done to the truck. From that you can see how the truck has been in its earlyer life. 

Sell the hard cover and keep an eye out for a soft cover for the rear bed. They are a great investment on and off in minutes EZ to store and keep stuff dry during those long trips. Found a Mopar factory cloth style one for 100.00 last summer, love the look and function. No velcro or snaps it must be the rubber lip style.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I still haven't gotten the truck yet- was about to head down and they called saying the title hadn't arrived yet. So I am playing the waiting game and am antsy as anything...

Daff- Yeah thats the truck, its actually a HEMI I couldn't find any cummins in my price range. This truck was going for $15,000 but I got it for less : )

Thankfully my buddy just traded in his 06 Ram 1500 about a month ago and kept his tri fold tonneau cover along with a K&N Intake so I'll be getting those from him and selling off this cap. I have a rollup snap style cover on my Dakota and loved it- looked nice and kept everything dry on trips.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Alright, this is lunacy where is it? LOL.


----------



## wildbl1500 (Jan 7, 2006)

Plowguy,

I sent you a PM about that cap...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

creativedesigns;1029010 said:


> So does that go to say, People who run Chevy Trucks aren't all that rich? LOL


Except that chevy's are the most expensive trucks out there 

Plowguy - Good luck with the new truck!!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Triple L!

Well I had to wait until Friday morning to get it. The dealer didn't get the title until 10 am and I went to get it. In the meantime they replaced everything in the front end- ball joins, tie rods, etc. plus the rear brakes, replaced the tail pipes (its a dual exhaust/flowmaster), and 4 new 02 sensors. I was pumped that this was all done as I was planning on doing the 02's and checking the front end before next winter. 

I found out it already has a K&N intake on it as well along with it having 4.10's and a limited slip which I'm very pumped about- no more 3.55's like my dakota! I love the new truck, I didn't realize how much I missed driving a full size truck since its been about 3 or so years since I've owned one.

I tossed my plow on it just to see how it handled it, and you couldn't even tell it was there. I'll snap some more pictures later this week- its too gloomy out now and I was up north this weekend with no camera.


----------



## RacingZR (Nov 14, 2009)

Good deal plowguy. You won't miss that Dakota, especially when plowing! Congrats.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks RacingZR- I definitely am not missing it! I know when the snow falls I'll be wondering how I ever did it without a full size truck!

I pulled the trigger on some stainless step ups today and am probably going to get a Superchips tuner at the end of the week.


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

Hey, i just bought the 2010 power wagon and the dealer sold me on the fisher v plow all the way. On pick up day he told me we couldnt install the plow because of the winch. I bought the plow and will put it on my gmc 2500. The truck is a beast and no other truck touches it!!!! I guess i will just have to drive around and pull stuck fords and cars from snow banks.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lets see some pictures! I love the 2010's, they are awesome trucks!


----------

